

All That Cash: On Apple, Twitter And The New Bit Factories - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/25/all-that-cash-on-apple-twitter-and-the-new-bit-factories/

======
oprostrednik
Finally a descent analyzes of what Apple will do with all that cash...

